# Solarlink FR 360



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

So my NOAA radio died ... RIP (7 years) 

Eaton/American red cross (only one they had )

So I had to pick up a new one ... not sure how it's going to work but I do like the extras.  ...

NOAA weather alert
LED flashlight
solar powered & crank powered:2thumb: (first solar radio I've had)
alarm clock
external media
battery power

Guess I will see ... I do like the solar powered part. :2thumb: (if it works as they reported.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

*Not to kick a lame horse, but...*

Got any field report for this unit? I have been looking at a similar unit for a while now, but would like to get an opinion that wasn't generated by the manufacturer. It's not what I would call "cheap", so before I drop the cost of a half case of ammo on it, I'd like your take. Thanks in advance for time.


----------

